# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  ΤΑΡΑΤΣΟ PC

## mpalalao

Γεια χαρα.Ειναι ευκολο να μου πειτε τις minimum απαιτησεις για ενα ταρατσο pc ωστε να δουλευει αρκετα καλα?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## klarabel

..."αρκετά καλά" ???? Τι σημαίνει αυτό για σένα ??? και κυρίως τί θές να κάνεις εσύ ?  ::

----------


## septic

wireless router

+ mini msi motherbd
+ celeron @800hz
+ 512mb ram
+ 5gb hdd
+ 2x ethernet 100mbps
+ 4minipci2pci adaptor
+ 4x wireless minipci cm6
+ 3x gibertini 80cm
+ 3x nvak feeders 5GHz
+ pacwireless 2.4ghz panel
+ ups [email protected]
+ mikrobriki v2.xx

----------


## shad0w

> wireless router
> 
> + mini msi motherbd
> + celeron @800hz
> + 512mb ram
> + 5gb hdd
> + 2x ethernet 100mbps
> + 4minipci2pci adaptor
> + 4x wireless minipci cm6
> ...


2 πατάτες,
1 ντομάτα,
και μπόλικα κρεμμύδια....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gas

1.Μ/Β http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/jetway/695AS.htm
2.CPU intel 800EBmhz
3.GPU agp 8mb
4.RAM 128mb/133mhz
5.P/S atx 250w
6.HDD seagate 20gb
7.LAN realtech8139b

Αυτο το πακετο ρουταρει ανετα 5 λινκς και ειναι και οικονομικο  ::

----------


## papashark

1) MB ότι να 'ναι με 478 socket, 3 PCI, vga on board

2) Mνήμη ότι να 'ναι 256

3) CPU Pentium 4 2.8

4) 2πλος ή 4πλος gigabit ethernet

5) 2 4πλους PCI to MiniPCI

6) 8 CM9, R52, κλπ

7) IDE το CF adaptor + CF128MB

 ::  Πάντα καινούργιο ποιοτικό Power Supply 250W το ελάχιστο

9) Καλό αερισμό στο κουτί

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από septic
> 
> wireless router
> 
> + mini msi motherbd
> + celeron @800hz
> + 512mb ram
> + 5gb hdd
> + 2x ethernet 100mbps
> ...


Τα αγγουράκια ξέχασες, πως θα γίνει η χωριάτικη...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## septic

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από shadow1986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από septic
> 
> ...


αμα αφαιρεσεις τις πατατες, και προσθεσεις φετα... μπορει κιολας.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Τη συνταγή γιατρέ! Γράψτη γιατί πρέπει να φύγω, και βιάζομαι...

----------


## shad0w

> Τη συνταγή γιατρέ! Γράψτη γιατί πρέπει να φύγω, και βιάζομαι...


Πάλι καλά που ο τίτλος είναι ταρατσο PC,  ::   ::   ::   ::  για πληροφορίες μπορείς να δείς του senius την ιδιοκατασκευή.

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32592

----------


## Vigor

Σχετικότατο είναι. Αν ο άλλος δεν έχει την διάθεση να ψαχτεί λίγο για το τι συσκευές υπάρχουν, να συγκρίνει τα χαρακτηριστικά τους, να πάρει και το ρίσκο που χρειάζεται σε κάθε hobby, παρά μόνο περιμένει τον "γιατρό" να του συνταγογραφήσει την απαραίτητη συνταγή, ε τότε με συγχωρείς αλλά και εμείς δεν κάνουμε καλό να του λέμε "_πάρε το τάδε πακετάκι και καθάρισες, εγγυημένη επιτυχία..._".

----------


## klarabel

Τελικά ο mpa(δεν)lalao πόσταρε πρίν 5 μέρες και τό ξέχασε. Τότε εμείς τι ψάνουμε ; Μάλλον το πόστ είχε τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Να ψαχνόμαστε εμείς τι εννοεί ο ..ποιητής ?  ::

----------


## shad0w

ΛΕΣ???  ::

----------


## gounara

> Τελικά ο mpa(δεν)lalao πόσταρε πρίν 5 μέρες και τό ξέχασε. Τότε εμείς τι ψάνουμε ; Μάλλον το πόστ είχε τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Να ψαχνόμαστε εμείς τι εννοεί ο ..ποιητής ?




Πηγε για τα ζαρζαβατικα που του προτεινατε 
λαικη με βιολογικα εχει το Σαββατο οποτε αυριο θα τον ακουσουμε  ::   ::

----------

